# Guess it’s time for a rebuild



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Went to change the oil today on my John Deere 4010 my main hay tractor and when I pulled the drain plug I gots oil and parts looks to be parts of piston ring and some larger parts of piston that won’t come out the drain plug.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Oil control ring, yep, time for some new guts.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Damn the bad luck I says. Wish you well on the rebuild.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I would say you’re lucky because you caught it before a connecting rod came through the side of the block. Years ago we bought a beat up 4020 plowed a hundred acres with it and started to harrowing to plant corn . Blew a ring out through the M&W turbo from number six piston. Got lucky also didn’t ruin the head or the turbocharger. My dad and brother had head gone over and engine rebuilt in seven days. You can too no worries .


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

This will be my first engine rebuild on a tractor but i am confident I can get it done also it is not a diesel it is LPG. My neighbor has a splitting stand for a 4020 so that will help out. Unfortunately being super busy at work and already having a few projects started and in my shop i won’t be able to get started on it for a little while.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Depending on what your planning on and the condition of the crank an in-frame rebuild maybe something to look at. I'd pull the head and pan and see how things look. Knock the pistons and rods out and inspect/measure the crank. If all looks good I would send the head off to be redone and then in-frame the block.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Depending on what your planning on and the condition of the crank an in-frame rebuild maybe something to look at. I'd pull the head and pan and see how things look. Knock the pistons and rods out and inspect/measure the crank. If all looks good I would send the head off to be redone and then in-frame the block.


Yea I have thought about a in frame do to the ease and a little cheeped the tractor still runs really well with no smoke kinda crazy it just started burring oil. But with the age of it I figured a out of frame would be best and also give me a chance to replace all the seals on the engine and take a look a cluch.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Make sure you can borrow a tool to put the rear engine seal in it makes it super easy with the correct tools.


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Might be something in here you can use.

https://tirediron.vhx.tv/

I think he has some videos on youtube.

Good luck with your rebuild


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

So far so good I guess for my first tractor split and rebuild. Hoopfulley I am doing this right I have plans on disassembling the engine on the tractor as much as I can before removing it.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

You're well on your way! A bimini, good idea, who'd of thunk?


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

That tractor don't look wore out....very nice and clean!


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Ox76 said:


> That tractor don't look wore out....very nice and clean!


I have done a lot of cleaned and fixing it up sense I have owned it. It was my wife's grandpas tractor and hour meter stoped working 20 plus years ago with 10k hours on it so no telling how many hours it really has. As far as he can remember it is the original engine as the Propane tractors seam to run forever. It was their main big tractor for years but got replaced and has been used as a hay / utility tractor last 30 years or so.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Anybody have any suggestions where to buy a out of frame overhaul kit?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

We always bought them from mother Deere. But I know a shade tree mechanic who has helped us in the past uses the after market kits also. I can say we never had any problems with the Deere kits. I have four tractors with them that haven’t been apart in the last twenty to thirty years. But I do know Deere parts have really gone up lately.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Found the problem. It appears to be the original engine with std bearings. Hoopfully I will be able to get it apart in the next few days and be able to take it to a machine shop to have the block, crank and head checked out and also to have a few broken bolts removed / repaired in the head that I broke and a few that were already broke.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ranger518 said:


> Anybody have any suggestions where to buy a out of frame overhaul kit?


Check with Yesterdays Tractors. I get parts from them for my JD 4255 https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/store/ (800) 853-2651


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Tx Jim said:


> Check with Yesterdays Tractors. I get parts from them for my JD 4255 https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/store/ (800) 853-2651


I have been trying to get ahold of them last few days Finley did today after holding for a hour. They told me they do not have any type of overhaul kit available for my tractor.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Although they do not specifically list an LPG kit on their website, it still might be worth a call to Abilene Machine. https://abilenemachine.com.

TractorJoe lists an LPG kit on their site for a a 4020 341, but that is a different and larger engine than your 4010. May be worth a call to them as well. https://www.tractorjoe.com/parts/p/ok-jd-341g-overhaul-kit-john-deere-341-gas-lp-engine/mt/tractor/b/john-deere/m/4020/?c=108&sc=1438


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Coming along nicely. I see in the picture you have front weights, keep an eye on how much weight you have on the split stand.

I have always used Deere overhaul kits and plan to keep using them, but that's my preference. The machine shop I work with uses Reliance rebuild kits. Might check if there is a dealer near you. I've used them in Oliver and Massey Ferguson and had good experiences with them.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Farmineer95 said:


> Coming along nicely. I see in the picture you have front weights, keep an eye on how much weight you have on the split stand.
> 
> I have always used Deere overhaul kits and plan to keep using them, but that's my preference. The machine shop I work with uses Reliance rebuild kits. Might check if there is a dealer near you. I've used them in Oliver and Massey Ferguson and had good experiences with them.


.

Yea it's hard to see in the photo but I have my transmission jack under the front weights to keep it from trying to flip on it nose. I did talk to reliance and they say that there gas kit will work it will just be a little harder to start sounds like that is the way I am going to haft to do though.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Got the out of frame overhaull finished wasn’t to bad being my first tractor rebuild and Finally got my head back from machine shop and got everything put back together with all new parts and Cut 10 acres today and so far everything seams to be running great.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Glad you got it going again. What brand of overhaul kit did you end up using?


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I own a 4010, I don't think I would throw any money at it if it had those kind of issues and mine is a diesel. Pretty sure I would be content selling it for whatever I could get and moving on.
Mad props for the rebuild and a very nice clean 4010.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Although they do not specifically list an LPG kit on their website, it still might be worth a call to Abilene Machine. https://abilenemachine.com.
> 
> TractorJoe lists an LPG kit on their site for a a 4020 341, but that is a different and larger engine than your 4010. May be worth a call to them as well. https://www.tractorjoe.com/parts/p/ok-jd-341g-overhaul-kit-john-deere-341-gas-lp-engine/mt/tractor/b/john-deere/m/4020/?c=108&sc=1438


It's my understanding that 4020 LPG engine liners/pistons will fit into a 4010 engine block


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

After talking to reliance I ended up buying the reliance major overhaul kit for the 4020 gas and everything worked out fine. They said the only issues I may have is that it may be a little harder to start do to the compression ratio was a little different so when I had my head rebuilt I had them shave a little extra off of it to raise the compression up a little and it starts just as easy and as good as one ever could expect. I did really consider not rebuilding it and just get something different which I have plans anyways but i figured I could not get anything better for what I have in this 4010 and now I know what I have. Plus it being my wife’s grandpa’s tractor I did not figure she would want me getting rid of it and could not see it just sitting in the barn collecting dust.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Glad you got it finished up and back in operation Ranger!


----------

